# Grosses EinMalEins



## Kjreun (3. Feb 2011)

Ich soll ein OO-programm zum thema "Array-Grosses EinMalEins" schreiben.
Es soll wie gesagt das grosse EinMalEins (11-20) in einem zweidimensionalen Feld speichern.
Bsp: 121   132   143   ...
       132   144   156   ... usw.
gegeben habe ich :
public EinMalEins() als konstruktor ohne Eingaben
public void erzeugeEinMalEins() als veraendernde Methode
public int getWert(int zeile, int spalte) soll die einzelnen werte der felder zurueckgeben.

Mein problem nun ist wie und wo definiere ich die feld-werte & irgendwie der ganze Aufbau.
Hab noch nicht viel erfahrung und brauche noch viel hilfe...
Waere nett wenn ihr mir in irgendeiner form helfen koenntet.
lg


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2011)

hier eine einfachere Aufgabe: schreibe eine Klasse die eine einzige int-Zahl oder sonst irgendetwas einzelnes verwaltet,
mit set-Methode zum setzen und später wieder mit get abfragen,
wenn das auch nicht geht: Lehrbücher/ Internet-Beispiele anschauen, ein einfacheres Programm gibt es kaum,

wenn doch, dann poste derartiges so wie du es schaffst, 
als Erweiterung die einzelne Information durch ein größeres Array ersetzen, das befüllen und abfragen ist auch bisschen komplizierter


----------



## Chr__Au (6. Feb 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

Array



 |
*11*
|
*12*
|
*13*
|
*14*
|
*15*
|
*16*
*11*
|121|132|143|154|165|176|
*12*
|132|144|156|168|180|192|
...|


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Feb 2011)

Kjreun hat gesagt.:


> Mein problem nun ist wie und wo definiere ich die feld-werte & irgendwie der ganze Aufbau.
> Hab noch nicht viel erfahrung und brauche noch viel hilfe...
> Waere nett wenn ihr mir in irgendeiner form helfen koenntet.




```
public class EinMalEins {

	int[][] matrix;
	
	public EinMalEins(){
		
	}
	
	public void erzeugeEinMalEins(){

	}
	
	public int getWert(int zeile, int spalte){

	}
}
```


----------

